# shifting from drive to reverse auto trans



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the automatic tiptronic transmission in my 02 allroad, how long does it usually take to switch from drive to reverse or viceaversa? It seems to take a longer time in this car than in other auto trans cars I have driven before.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: shifting from drive to reverse auto trans (boyfriendmechanic)*

sounds to me like you should have done more homework before getting into this car. you might have gotten in over your head.








the tip in this car does take a little longer to shift from one gear to another. don't know why, just always been that way.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: shifting from drive to reverse auto trans (pendulum)*

I wanted to stay out of this one.


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: shifting from drive to reverse auto trans (eurocars)*

transmission does take a bit longer to shift than "normal" auto trans, it is working perfectly...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: shifting from drive to reverse auto trans (boyfriendmechanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boyfriendmechanic* »_transmission does take a bit longer to shift than "normal" auto trans, it is working perfectly...


answering your own questions now?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

